# Procura de estação...



## nag (6 Out 2014 às 10:02)

Boas,

Sou o Nuno, e ao contrário da maioria dos inscritos no fórum, não sou um aficionado pelo tema (começa bem ). Sou antes um "necessitado" pelo tema. 

Uma vez que faço astrofotografia e tenho um observatório fixo, é-me de extrema importância saber com alguma fiabilidade se existem nuvens e a previsão para a existência das mesmas. 

O recurso a uma AllSky Cam era uma hipótese, mas ficava sem a previsão. Tentei em tempos o uso de uma Auriol comprada no Lidl ligada ao Arduino , mas entretanto a estação teve alguns problemas e abandonei o projecto. Neste momento consulto o meteomoita (perto do local onde tenho o observatório), mas para a automatização de todo o processo uma estação minha (e local) torna-se essencial.

Saber a temperatura e o vento é importante, mas se não for de extrema precisão não é grave. Condições importantes são, como já disse, previsão de nuvens, guardar os dados em memória para não ter de ter um PC sempre ligado, e, se for na casa dos 100 € era excelente.

Pesquisei no fórum e encontrei algumas estações, mas a PCE-FWS 20 chamou-me a atenção. Para as condições que referi será uma boa aquisição, ou aconselham-me outro modelo / marca ?

Deve ser uma pergunta quem vêm com frequência por aqui, por isso as minhas desculpas.

Muito Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 12:36)

Sim, essa estação é boa, para iniciantes, só tens o problema é que não te guarda os dados sem ser no PC, mas isso nenhuma abaixo de 100€ te faz, só mesmo para cima de 500€ .


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Out 2014 às 12:47)

boas!
Um pouco mais cara, tens a Watson W8681-Pro Professional WI-FI.
Loja onde comprei a minha: http://www.astroradio.com/514040


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Out 2014 às 15:53)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Se não tiveres espaço para colocar uma estação meteorológica e pretendes ter uma estação meteorológica móvel, recomendo-te comprares um Skywatch Windoo 1 que mede a velocidade do vento, direção do vento e a temperatura e custa apenas 46€ e com os portes ficará à volta dos 55€ mais ou menos.

Este Skywatch adapta-se aos seguintes telemóveis:

iPhone 5S, 5C, 5, 6, 6 plus
iPhone 4s
iPad Mini, 3, 2
iPod TouchSamsung Galaxy S3, S4, S4 mini, S5
Samsung Galaxy K Zoom
Nexus 4 (Only available on Windoo _1_ )
HTC One S
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
Samsung Galaxy TabPRO 10.1, TabPRO 12.2
Samsung Galaxy Note 2
*Skywatch Windoo 1*








*Onde comprar o Skywatch Windoo 1:
*
http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=998

*Como saber se existem nuvens ou não, podes consultar os seguintes sites:*

http://www.sat24.com/en/sp

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp

*Previsão de nuvens:*

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/?sc=181561

https://www.ipma.pt/

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/index.jsp

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Furby (6 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boas!
> Um pouco mais cara, tens a Watson W8681-Pro Professional WI-FI.
> Loja onde comprei a minha: http://www.astroradio.com/514040




Mas na ordem dos 100€ tal como o "*nag*" indica pretender, tem a:

*Watson W-8681 Solar*

http://www.astroradio.com/514031


----------



## Furby (6 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, essa estação é boa, para iniciantes, *só tens o problema é que não te guarda os dados sem ser no PC, mas isso nenhuma abaixo de 100€ te faz, só mesmo para cima de 500€* .




Não guardam?

A "*Watson W-8681 Solar*" é uma estação meteorológica de baixo custo (Entre os 100€ e os 125€), e a sua consola/display guarda os dados diários na memoria interna durante vários dias (*History*).

Esses dados (*History*) podem ser acedidos através do botão "*History*" na própria consola da estação, bem como depois de ligada a consola ao computador, os dados podem ser acedidos por vários programas, um deles o "*Easy Weather*".


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2014 às 21:49)

Furby disse:


> A "*Watson W-8681 Solar*" é uma estação meteorológica de baixo custo (Entre os 100€ e os 125€), e a sua consola/display guarda os dados diários na memoria interna durante vários dias (*History*).
> 
> Esses dados (*History*) podem ser acedidos através do botão "*History*" na própria consola da estação, bem como depois de ligada a consola ao computador, os dados podem ser acedidos por vários programas, um deles o "*Easy Weather*".



Olha desconhecia por completo.


----------



## nag (7 Out 2014 às 13:11)

Obrigado a todos 

Espaço não é problema. Já la tive montada a Auriol.  

A Watson W8681-Pro Professional WI-FI já foge um pouco ao orçamento.  Obrigado pelos sites para consultar a previsão de nuvens. É o que faço até ao momento com recurso à meteomoita. A ideia agora era ter uma estação local, para poder automatizar todo o processo de fotografia. O observatório tem um telhado de correr, que  gostava de fechar de forma automática assim que a estação informa-se a presença de nuvens.

Entre a *PCE-FWS 20* e a *Watson W-8681 Solar *existem muitas diferenças na qualidade das mesmas ou fiabilidade dos dados ?  

Obrigado mais uma vez
Nuno


----------

